# Question about Chelapati Electrical Power PE manual (Volume one)



## yuyii (Jul 6, 2011)

Does Chelapati's Electrical Power PE manual book have solutions to all the problems inside?

I'm considering getting this manual since so many people have positive feedback about it.

By the way, I found you could purchase the manual here: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm.

Thanks

yuyii


----------



## willsee (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes


----------



## yuyii (Jul 6, 2011)

willsee said:


> Yes


Thanks wilsee. Does it have just the answers or does it walk you through the steps to solve for the answers?

Thanks again.


----------



## willsee (Jul 6, 2011)

step by step

the questions aren't like the exam though


----------

